# ISO Ideas For Clementines



## Cerise (Jan 21, 2013)

I bought a bag of "Cuties." So far, I've eaten them as snacks, & put them in a salad. I'm not a big baker. Any new interesting ideas for these little cuties? TIA 

​


----------



## Siegal (Jan 21, 2013)

Cerise said:


> I bought a bag of "Cuties." So far, I've eaten them as snacks, & put them in a salad. I'm not a big baker. Any new interesting ideas for these little cuties? TIA



I've been wanting to try this
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444301704577631440201023560.html


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2013)

Siegal said:


> I've been wanting to try this
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444301704577631440201023560.html



I can't get to it, Siegal, it wants me to sign up and pay for a subscription to the WSJ.

I too have a bunch of the Cuties, and not into baking, so would also love some ideas!


----------



## Zereh (Jan 21, 2013)

Clementine Curd. It's great stuff!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2013)

Zereh said:


> Clementine Curd. It's great stuff!



Of course!  Sounds perfect, Zereh, thanks!


----------



## merstar (Jan 21, 2013)

Lots of good ideas here:
http://www.bonappetit.com/ideas/clementine-recipes/search

More ideas:
Clementine Marmalade
http://www.food.com/recipe/clementine-marmalade-254748

Nigella Lawson Sticky Ribs Marinade
http://www.food.com/recipe/nigella-lawson-sticky-ribs-marinade-200655

Nigella Lawson's Clementine Cake:
Clementine Cake Recipe : Nigella Lawson : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## Siegal (Jan 21, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I can't get to it, Siegal, it wants me to sign up and pay for a subscription to the WSJ.
> 
> I too have a bunch of the Cuties, and not into baking, so would also love some ideas!



I cut and paste it from the site 

Roasted Chicken With Clementines & Arak
An invention of the authors, this simple chicken dish reflects Jerusalem in the use of arak, a popular anise-flavored liquor, and fennel and citrus, which evoke the region's Mediterranean climate.

Hands-On Time:10 minutes Total Time: About 50 minutes, plus marinating time Serves: 4

Ingredients
6 tablespoons arak (or ouzo or Pernod)

4 tablespoons olive oil

3 tablespoons freshly squeezed orange juice

3 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice

2 tablespoons grainy mustard

3 tablespoons light brown sugar

1½ teaspoons kosher salt

Freshly ground black pepper

2 medium fennel bulbs, cut lengthwise and then into quarters

1 2-pound organic or free-range chicken, divided into 8 pieces

4 clementines, unpeeled, sliced thin

1 tablespoon fresh thyme leaves

2 teaspoons fennel seeds, lightly crushed Parsley, to garnish

What To Do
1. In a large mixing bowl, whisk together arak, oil, orange and lemon juices, mustard, brown sugar and salt. Season with pepper, to taste. Add 
fennel, chicken, clementine slices, thyme and crushed fennel seeds. Turn several times to coat. If time allows, marinate chicken for a few hours or preferably overnight.

2. Preheat oven to 425 degrees. 
Transfer all ingredients, including marinade, to a large roasting pan. Chicken should be skin-side up. Roast until chicken is browned and cooked through, 35-45 minutes. Remove 
from the oven.

3. Lift chicken, fennel and clementines from pan and arrange on a serving plate. Cover and keep warm.

4. Pour cooking liquid into a small saucepan. Place over medium-high heat, bring to a boil, then simmer until sauce is reduced and you are left with about 1/3 cup. You can degrease by using a spoon to remove some of the fat from the top of the sauce.

5. Pour the heated sauce over chicken. Garnish with parsley and serve.

Adapted from "Jerusalem: A Cookbook" by Yotam Ottolenghi and Sami Tamimi, to be published by Ten Speed Press, a division of Random House, Inc.

Write to Katy McLaughlin at katy.mclaughlin@wsj.com


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2013)

Siegal said:


> I cut and paste it from the site
> 
> Roasted Chicken With Clementines & Arak
> An invention of the authors, this simple chicken dish reflects Jerusalem in the use of arak, a popular anise-flavored liquor, and fennel and citrus, which evoke the region's Mediterranean climate.
> ...



This sounds great, Siegal!  Thanks!

And great ideas, Merstar, thanks to you too!


----------



## Cerise (Jan 21, 2013)

Great ideas.  I hadn't thought of curd, and I like the sound of the ribs and chicken.  I knew you guys would come through.  Thank you.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 22, 2013)

They would make a nice marmalade. If you add pectin you don't have to add as much rind and use more juice. It's great on pancakes!


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 22, 2013)

I like squeezing one into a margarita. They are quite juicy and really kick up the drink. You can get rid of few of them in a evening. I zest them too if making a pitcher.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 22, 2013)

Are Clementines not common in supermarkets in the States? Here we just eat them as snacks...I have put slices in salads, but the way most people I know eat them is just to peel them and eat them.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 22, 2013)

they're available here almost year 'round, but just at different prices and quality.

i've used them in stir frys, tossed in at the last second. they are the sweetness component of that thai style of salty, spicy, sour, sweet thing.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 22, 2013)

4meandthem said:


> I like squeezing one into a margarita. They are quite juicy and really kick up the drink. You can get rid of few of them in a evening. I zest them too if making a pitcher.


 
Margaritas make anything taste good


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 22, 2013)

Clementines would also make a tasty syrup for pancakes.


----------



## Siegal (Jan 22, 2013)

You can also candy the peel! I love doing that


----------



## kadesma (Jan 22, 2013)

Cut the tops off and set aside. Scoop out the meat be careful not to break it. then mix the pulp with rissoto butter fine chopped onion. Stuff into the shells bake with tops on or serve cold. No measurements just an idea.
kades


----------



## acerbicacid (Jan 22, 2013)

I have cooked that Ottolenghi recipe for roast chicken, with clementines and fennel.   It is absolutely delicious but as I mentioned to Siegel I found the fennel not cooked quite enough for me, I either like my fennel raw or softish and it was too hard.    Next time (and there will be a next time it was so good) and the chicken although cooked through it could have done with a little more cooking.


----------



## Cerise (Jan 22, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Are Clementines not common in supermarkets in the States? Here we just eat them as snacks...I have put slices in salads, but the way most people I know eat them is just to peel them and eat them.


 
I picked them up after I saw several ads on TV.  They are great as snacks & in salads (as I mentioned), but looking for new ideas.

Clementines are in season from approximately October through February. Clementines grown in the United States, mostly in California and Florida, are at the peak of their season in December and January. Spain and Morocco also export clementines to the United States throughout the winter.


----------

